# Who wrote string music that is in the PD? (Ex, Mendelssohns strings symphonies)



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've decided the best way for me to learn to write better music is to write out portions of works in Sibelius and try to get them sounding as realistic as I possibly can. So, who else besides Mendelssohn Barber, and Vivaldi wrote string music?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Adams, J. - Shaker Loops
Alwyn - Sinfonietta for String Orchestra
Antheil - Serenade for String Orchestra
Arensky - Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
Arnold - Concerto for Two Violins and String Orchestra
Bacewicz - Concerto for Strings
Bach - Double Violin Concerto, BWV 1043
Barber - Adagio for Strings
Bartok - Divertimento for String Orchestra
Bates, M. - Icarian Rhapsody
Bloch - Concerto Grosso no. 1 for String Orchestra with piano obbligato
Bloch - Concerto Grosso no. 2 for String Orchestra
Braga Santos - Concerto for Strings op. 17
Bridge - Suite for String Orchestra, H 93
Britten - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
Britten - Simple Symphony for Strings, op. 4
Clyne - Within Her Arms
Daugherty - Fallingwater
Diamond - Rounds for String Orchestra
Dvorak - Nocturne for String Orchestra in B major, op. 40
Dvorak - Serenade for Strings in E major
Elgar - Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Elgar - Serenade for Strings in E minor
Ewazen - Concerto for Violin and Strings
Ewazen - Sinfonia for Strings
Finzi - Romance for String Orchestra
Ginastera - Concerto for Strings, op. 33
Grieg - Holberg Suite, op. 40
Grieg - Two Elegiac Melodies, op. 34
Gould, M. - Stringmusic
Hanson - Rhythmic Variations on Two Ancient Hymns
Hartmann - Concerto funebre
Henze - Fantasia for Strings
Holst - Brook Green Suite, H 190
Holst - St Paul's Suite
Hovhaness - Psalm and Fugue for String Orchestra
Howells - Concerto for String Orchestra
Howells - Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and Strings
Howells - Suite for String Orchestra
Ireland - A Downland Suite
Janacek - Suite for String Orchestra
Kalinnikov - Serenade for Strings in G minor
Karlowicz - Serenade for Strings, op. 2
Larsson - Little Serenade for Strings, op. 12
Lloyd - Concerto for Violin and Strings
Lutoslawski - Preludes and Fugue for 13 Strings
Lutoslawski - Musique funèbre
Madetoja - Elegia, op. 4/1
Martinu - Partita for String Orchestra
Mendelssohn - Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra in D minor
Mendelssohn - String Symphonies (13)
Mozart - Eine Kleine Nachtmusik (Serenade no 13 for Strings in G)
Nielsen - At the Bier of a Young Artist, FS 58
Nielsen - Suite for String Orchestra
Parry - Lady Radnor's Suite
Pärt - Summa
Pascuzzi - Meditation on a Swedish Hymn Tune
Penderecki - Sinfonietta no. 1 for Strings
Persichetti - Symphony for Strings, op. 61
Piazzolla - Four Seasons for Buenos Aires
Reinecke - Serenade for String Orchestra, op. 242
Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite no. 3
Respighi - Suite for String Orchestra, P41
Rorem - Symphony for Strings
Salonen - Stockholm Diary
Schoeck - Sommernacht, op. 58
Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht for String Orchestra, op. 4
Škerjanc - Symphony no. 4 in B major for string orchestra
Strauss - Metamorphosen, AV 142
Stravinsky - Apollo
Stravinsky - Concerto in D
Suk - Serenade for Strings in E flat major
Sutermeister - Divertimento for String Orchestra
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings in C major
Tippett - Concerto for Double String Orchestra
Tippett - Corelli Fantasia
Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras no. 9 for String Orchestra
Warlock - Capriol Suite
Williams, G. - Sea Sketches
Wirén - Serenade for Strings
Wolf - Italian Serenade
Wolfe, J. - Cruel Sister for String Orchestra


----------

